# best pellet rifle under 150 for squirrel and bird???



## Grant

hey, whats the best pellet rifle for under 150 that has a speed of 1,000fps? im gonna put a scope on it. oh yea, and how far can u make a good shot with a scope on a gun that shoots 1000 fps?


----------



## Militant_Tiger

many tough questions, its not easy to get 1000 fps for under 150. you may have to sacrafice fps if your budget is tight. on a windless day with proper ajustments 30 yards should be the max for trying to kill any bird or game with a .177 gun (you wont be able to get any other calibers in 1000 or more for less than 150).


----------



## Grant

so if i wanted a gun that would take down a crow or squirrel i would want a 22 cal. right, and how fast is a desint shot going. i think it's around 750 fps in the .22????????


----------



## Militant_Tiger

what do you mean by how fast is a distant shot going? do you mean how fast is it when it gets to the animal?


----------



## Grant

Muzle vilocity fps


----------



## Stealth

OK man this is just my type of subject. I have more experince with air rifles than powder guns. You asked what the best caliber is. Well it really depends on what you use it for. .177 is fast, flat shooting and accurate with accurate shot placement you can take down any sorts of game, a bigger caliber doesnt compensate for bad shot placement.

My personal gun is a RWS 94 .22 cal I picked this because I wanted a pellet rifle that could knock squirrels on their bushytails and die cleanly. I have killed a bird at 50yds with it before and the entrance wound was the size of a quater so I dont doubt the power of this rifle. It is also extremely accurate if I do my part I can put 3 shot in one hole at 30yds. I love it. If you'd like to see some pictures of the rifle and some victims of it then follow this link:http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/members/phpBB/viewtopic.php?t=6086

I would really stay away from the Gamo rifles. They are just cheap Spanish pieces of crap (which is funny because the RWS 94 is of excellent quality and made in Spain) Any way Gamo's customer service sucks, the scopes they include suck the whole company just sucks. O yea another helpful hint: When you go to buy your rifle, dont get one of those scope/rifle combos. They are never accurate you just need to go onto fourms and see what works best for people with the same gun. The RWS 94 .22 or .177 can be had for about $170-180 depending on where you get it, or you can also get a demo rifle for $120.
Stay away from the Chinese rifles also.

Ummm, well you kinda have some vauge goals. So look over this info and feel free to ask me any questions. Just tell me a rifle and I'll tell you ya or nay about it. We'll soon make an airgunner out of you bud!

P.s. (Rifles are never as fast as what they advertise, a gun that says 1000fps will probably run around 850-900fps. This is because the rifle companies use the lightest pellets to achieve the best speed. Speed doesnt matter for hunting. It all about 2 things:
1)Energy tranfer, a heavy pellet whack em harder!
2)Shot placement!!


----------



## Grant

Yea ur right, last year i bought a top of the line gamo, put a 3-9 nikon on it w/ weaver rings and the thing shot like crap. it was stainless synthetic. the peice of crap broke right at the pistol grip section of the stock!!!! for $250 it shouldnt have broke after 2 weeks.
anyway, thanks for all the info!! and i was wondering what kind of pellets do u prefer for hunting with the .22? and what kinda scope do u use for ur rws m94?


----------



## Grant

What about beeman. from the price i would think the guns would b good. and they look better than rws too. Oh yea, how about BSA airguns? they got a cool looking sniper for about 262. in .22 if travles 725 (advertised)


----------



## Stealth

Well to answer your first question I use Daisy Max Speeds and they group really well. But thats the funny things about guns. Not every gun does well with every pellet. Best thing is to get a pellet sampler pack that has dozens of diffrents kinds and see which ones group best. My RWS really only likes 2 pellets and thats the Daisys (el cheapo) and JSB Exacts (domed pellets) The daisy are around 14.gr. and the JSB are about 16 or so. Any way also another thing about break barrel and spring piston air guns is that you have to use a special scope. See these guns have a thing where the recoil back, like any gun, but then jolt forward. So you need a nice tough scope to handle the special airgun recoil. Best thing to do before you buy a scope is call the manufacture and ask if the scope is rated for airguns if they say yes and it breaks you can get your money back. My scope is a Swift 4-12X40mm AO it cost around $130 but it has never given me any trouble and I plan my next scope will be a Swift. You can find the Swift for low prices at http://www.eabco.com/Swift01.htm

Onto your next question. Beeman airguns are great rifles but they are little to much buck for the bang if you ask me. Beeman and RWS guns are both made in Germany and are of supreme quality. If I had to pick between them I'd go with the RWS because they offer lower prices with great quality.

Once agains I'd stay away from BSA, I heard that Gamo had taken them over and is now making guns for them. And from your example of the broken stock I'd steer clear of both Gamo and BSA.  BSA does make the Super sport which is supposed to be pretty good, almost as good as the RWS 94 but doesnt have as much power. I was acutally going to buy a BSA pre-charged air rifle but since Gamo has taken over then they can take that rifle and shove it.

Here are some guns to stay away from if you dont want to be dissapointed: BSA, GAMO, Tech force, Chinese cheapo rifles, Winchester(well tech force is OK but they're chinese and you really have to be careful with those) Just check with me before you make a purchase.

I have alot more to discuss but unfortunately homework calls and I must be off. Feel free to ask any questions at all. Soon enough you'll be hunting and plinking with a quality air gun!


----------



## Grant

ok, well i think ill go ahead and order a rws 94, and put a bushnell on it. sound good? and i ll get the sampler pack of pellets. Oh, can u take the front or back sights off the 94?


----------



## Sawyerbob

What are your thought on the Diana Pellet gun. It is readily avaailable here in Germany and reasonable.
BobHAJ


----------



## Stealth

Grant, also the RWS 34 is pretty popular as well. And has the same stats as the 94. However I think the stock is tacky and too plain. You just get more for your money with the 94.
With the RWS 94 you need some heavy duty scope mounts. I spent $140 or so on trial and error mounts and I'll recommend the best ones to you. Go to this website:http://www.straightshooters.com/bkl/bkl1pcdove4inch.html
I highly suggest you get these mounts or you will be very dissapointed because the gun will just shake off other rings. BKLs are the best. You can also get the sampler pellet pack from this site. My gun shoots best with the Daisy Max Speeds flat head, and with JSB Exacts.
With the Bushnell I'm not sure about the duty on it. The Bushnell Trophy is good but the Bushnell Sportsman wont last. Best thing to do just contact the company and ask them if it will stand up to a heavy recoiling rifle. If they say yes, get a written aggrement so in case if it doesnt stand up then you can prove that the company said that they guranteed it woudnt break.
Yea, you can take the rear sight off fairly easily. BUt the hooded front sight is a whole nother deal. It is pretty diffucult because you have to heat it up and kinda bang it off. I'll try to get more info on that. I left mine on because the barrel of the 94 takes in fingerprints eaily and can rust. If i break the barrel by gripping the front blade I dont get my sweaty hands on the barrel. Good luck to you man, tell me how it goes. O yea best place to purchse the M94 is from www.natchezss.com great guys!

This link will show you some of the scopes that can take the heavy recoil of an airgun http://www.straightshooters.com/genmenu ... copes.html

I have a Swift Premier 4-12X40mm

Good luck


----------



## Stealth

Sawyerbob,

Well the Diana models are very good rifles. The quality is supreme. Well, if you were to give me a specific model I could tell you more about the gun. Diana makes several rifles all are of great accuracy and dependability!


----------



## Plainsman

Stealth

As you are into this more than I, tell me what you think of the old Sheridan 5mm. I have been shooting one for 35 years. At very close range (5 yards) with head shots I have killed skunks and even raccoons. If I shoot at small targets I shoot the target pellet, and for hunting I shoot the heavy hunting pellet. What I like about the Sheridan is that you can use about any rings. The pneumatic rifles have absolutely no recoil like the spring models. I have three son's and when they were growing up I purchased pump up air rifles for all of them. My reasoning was that they could start shooting with two or three pumps, and as they grew older, more responsible, and stronger, they could shoot with up to eight pumps. I liked the idea of an airgun growing with a young hunter. The accuracy is very good with target pellets, but mine isn't the greatest with hunting pellets. Still, I get about .3 inches at 50 feet. Not great I know, but it nocks squirrels out of the top of large cottonwoods with good results. The target pellets are 14.2 gr and the hunting pellets are 14.7 gr. I have not chronographed for a couple years, but I think they were doing about 730 fps. I think the company was taken over by Benjamin years ago.


----------



## Stealth

Well what is to say about the Sheridans. They are a very good rifle indeed as you metioned in your comment. I was actaully thinking of purchasing a Benjamin/Sheridan Blue streak rifle .20 cal here recently. But from some resources they say the older models (like yours) were the best and the new ones though still good arent as good as they used to be. I woudnt doubt the power and stopping capability of the sheridans, the .20 cal (5mm) is a good alround pellet. Thanks for putting some light on an old legend! Any more questions, feel free to ask. I in fact respect your comments highly. I am glad to be asked questions from someone who know guns so intemently (spelling?). Thanks again

Derek


----------



## Plainsman

Stealth

It had been so long since I did anything but shoot the old Sheridan that you may have wondered about my post. I remembered the hunting pellet being a bit heavier than the target. After saying that I went and put them on the scale. At 14.2 and 14.7 there is very little difference, hence the odd beginning in my last post. Maybe I better buy more target pellets, they shoot much better. My brother has the .177 Benjamin and it sure looks a lot like my Sheridan. I don't think he has ever chronographed it, but I think I will talk him into it. I know it is faster than mine, but I think his pellets are considerably lighter. I have always been happy with it except for the slow loading when you miss the first shot. I purchased one of those cheap Chinese outfits for $30 a few years ago just out of curiosity. What a peace of junk. It had some power, but it took a body builder to pull the trigger, and there was no safety. Still, accuracy was not as bad as one would expect. Thanks for the response. Later


----------



## Stealth

Well your brother's .177 might move faster, but it is shot placement and energy tranfer that are most important in airgun hunting. And with your heavier .20 it tranfers more of that loved energy. You said that some of your pellets shot better than others. If you are intrested I can provide a link to a site that sells a .20 cal pellet sampler pack that comes with like 14-15 diffrents types of pellets so you can test the most accurate one.
Theres no way I'd touch them Chinese springers. Some are alright but it is really a hit and miss game with purchasing Chinese airguns. I just prefer to stay away from the really cheap ones. Well have a good one!


----------



## Plainsman

Stealth

My target pellets are doing very good, but trying a few new ones sure sounds like fun anyway. So, if you post the site I'll get a sample pack. Ya, that Chinese springer was a piece of junk. Of course I was sure of that before I ordered it. So, why did I order it? Not sure, curiosity I guess. It probably will not be my last mistake either.


----------



## Stealth

Plainsman

http://www.straightshooters.com/common/sspelsmp.html

Thats the link. Straight shooters are some great guys. Really good service. I was gonna buy a Chinese springer as a project gun because I would like to learn some beggining gunsmithing but I just never got around to it. O well I guess! lol. You have to order over the phone or through a printed order form the Straight shooter guys dont take orders online.

Derek


----------



## rvanderklok

anyone ever hunted upland birds or waterfowl with anything under 500 fps?


----------



## Stealth

It is illegal to hunt game birds with rifles I believe. Much less pellet rifles


----------



## curty

I have an older sheridan that is a .20 cal. 5mm, but having trouble finding pellets,any one know where I can find them? Great gun by the way.


----------



## curty

I have an older sheridan that is a .20 cal. 5mm, but having trouble finding pellets,any one know where I can find them? Great gun by the way.


----------



## Stealth

Well alot of hardware stores carry them. I know Walmart doesnt and probably never will. I like to order pellets from www.straightshooters.com
Join the forum there also, great guys check out some of the awesome airguns there. Tell them Humble sent you


----------



## Bushwacker

I don't really agree about the Chinese air guns. I got one of those $20 cheapies at the Commins tools sale that travels around. I have been amazed at the accuracy and power. I can kill a grackle at 25 yards. Yes, it is legal, I asked. They are in the blackbird family. The gun is advertised at over 900 fps. It has a rifled barrel & can take a scope. It is a single pump type. For only $20 it's worth a try. By the way I don't think a pellet gun is a legal weapon for squirrels though.


----------



## Stealth

Well I never said all chinese guns sucked, it is just kinda a hit and miss with those types of airguns. For $20 I doubt the trigger is any good, stock quality is probably poor but it sounds like a fun project gun.

I like shooting grackles too, we have flocks of hundreds that have been hanging around lately, it sure is nice to exersise the RWS 94 on em.

Actaully I do beleive Tech Force (chinese air rifle importer) has just imported the 1st Chinese PCP. From reports from airgunning freinds it sounds like a pretty good buy for $350 or so.

In Texas it is illegal to shoot squirrels with airsoft and air rifles. However I believe that rule is kinda leaninat as there are air rifles more powerfull than a .22 caliber long rifle.


----------



## i_love_177

i have had my shadow 1000 since only last christmass it goes 1000 fps advertised. ive probably sent about 7000 rounds through it in under a year and have claimed 1 porcipine 30 squerells and 2 birds this thing has power 2 of the squerells that i killed were from 50 yards away so my gun has tons of accuracy man the impact power mine has is amazing with little 10 grain pointed pellets by gamo i have never had a problem with my gun it is awsome i use mine for coyote hunting havnt seen one yet but the distance will be 25 yards from my tree stand i love shooting this thing it is expensive though 185 dollars


----------



## OneShotOneKill

I was lucky a few years ago and found a used blued barrel with wood stock GAMO 440 pellet rifle with 4x32 BSA scope all for $100 in East Grand Forks Cabela's bargain cave. This rifle shoots pellets through coffee cans at 30 yards. I have used it for squirrel & rabbit! I got lucky and should have bought the other used one they had in camo stock for $115. Its true you need the 1000 FPS in a hunting pellet rifle.


----------



## i_love_177

o yeah i wouldnt have it any other way but thats a great buy wow but i live in the middle of no where lol anyways thats great i mean like my pellet rifles pierces coffe cans at 30 yards to goes straight threw them just barely then at 40 yards it pierces the first layer but doesnt go threw the secand all the way thats a great place it sounds like bargain market wow cool like ive said about the animals ive killed all with open sights i had a scope before but it was never accurate so i got rid of it but im buying one soon  so whatch out squereills feeding on those nutz :sniper:


----------



## OneShotOneKill

*Not under $150, how about $164.99!*

Gamo Shadow 1000 Air Rifle 177 Caliber Blue with Black Stock 1000 FPS!

http://www.midwayusa.com/rewriteaproduct/113631


----------



## surfingdwedge

Hey! havnt been here in a while. Just saw a thread on air rifles and since this is what i do heres what i got to say...

For a good rifle with hard clean knockdown power i would reccomend a .20 or .22. This way you get more knockdown power while still keeping a reasonable amount of velocity and range. I use a Beeman r9 goldfinger .20 most of the time, and more often than not i take out rabbits and squirrels between 0-100 yards. After around 60 yards shot placement is VERY vital for a succesful kill. I try to get as close as possible but sometimes the shot needs to be taken at longer ranges. After about 100 yards a perfect placed shot sometimes wont even kill the varmint. I carry around a knife so finishing off the job quickly when it is needed, although not often. I beleive in making the most humane kills and usually i wouldnt attempt any shots past 80 yards, but I'm sure we have all ecountered that one rabbit or squirrel that would just dash as soon as it sensed anything.

I would reccomend a Gamo rifle as long if you got one of the models with wooden stocks, like one of the hunter series. They are very good, and dont beleive people who say that they are trash. When it comes to how nice it looks and finish, sure they arent the best out there but thats not what your looking for. Your looking for a good rifle for around $150 that has good power and knockdown. I also have a gamo 440 hunter and it shoots VERY well. It's accurate, powerful, and has decent finish. I reccomend it highly, especially for a person looking for a rifle at your price range. Its a good begginers rifle.

Now for hunting...

Make sure you wear some kind of camoflauge if you are going to stalk and possibly go after more than 1 varmin. I use a ghillie poncho and will observe for as much as 3 hours just to get a kill. Dont rush your shots. Breath....In-out-in-out-in-half way out then squeeze the trigger, dont pull it squeeze. Squeeze by getting down to the double stage and just apply little bits of pressure while focusing your eyes on your croshairs. Once you hit that pressure limit at where the trigger will just follow through it will fire smoothly with little amounts of jerking.

goodluck

-Jake


----------



## Stealth

Jake,

Nice to have you abroad mate. I too love air rifles. Perhaps more than firearms. As my next springer I was planning to get the R9 Goldfinger. SO far people have said it's a great gun with good accuracy and all that. I always wanted to try the .20 cal so it seemed like a good deal. However I have heard of some folks having promblems with the Bushnell scope on it. I figure if it craps out I'll just by a Swift and be done with it. I was also thinking of getting a Webley Longbow .177. I have owned a few lower powere .177 guns and they seemed alright and so I figured I'd give it another chance in a medium powered springer.

Anway I think we both have alot of knowledge to offer, once again welcome to the Nodak forum


----------



## surfingdwedge

Ah yes, i used to post on here a bit in the past. I myself also love air rifles. The bushnell scope on my r9 has not crapped out on me at all. Nor does it seem like it will. If your interested in the goldfinger R9 go for it. Its a beautiful gun, has very good power, has good hitting power and is one of the most accurate non-competition air rifles I have had my pleasure to shoot. In about a year ive taken down quite a few varmints in my 5 acre farm. Around 50 rabbits, 30 squirrels, 10 crows, and 10 starlings. I would occasional get fully dressed in ghillie and just stay out in the field all day waiting for those squirrels to pop up. The R9 goldfinger my weapon of choice against those little critters has never pooped out on me in the field, and has very good knockdown power especially with the 14.9g cylindrical pellets by Bejamin-Sheridan that i use. My best hunt was during spring last year where i stayed out all day and got myself 8 squirrels, 2 crows and a starling. I hunt for rabbits mostly at dawn, dusk, and at night with a high powered spotlight. I have a friend who would use my Gamo 440 hunter sometime who would hunt with me. I would usually take a shot and if it wasnt an instant kill he would follow it up. Sometimes we shoot with a followup where i would shoot then as soon as he hears my gun go off he would shoot. With the pellets i use the r9 easilly blasts through both sides of a rabbit, squirrel, or starling. The crows chest armour will usually slow it down enough that it wouldnt go completely through.

From my experience ive learned that the best way to hunt is wearing a full ghillie. It really seems to make you invisible to the animals and they show a lot. Staying downwind is very good too, and with some of my lower velocity rifles that i sometimes use due to their better ROF without a scope i stay with my back to the sun so that when i fire i can sometimes see the glint of the pellet reflecting sunlight, and use that to trace my second shot with my 11 shot repeater. It doesnt have nearly the same takedown power, but its helpful to wound those squirrels that just never seem to stop running around...then take them down and finish the work by hand or just getting close and shooting it in a weak spot like the eye.

50% of the rabbits i get i skin, gut and eat in a stew. The times i dont eat them is when i shott them through the guts getting some nasty stuff into the meat, too small, too old, or pregnant since they get really fatty.

-Jake
-Jake


----------



## Stealth

Thought about building me a Ghille suit every now and again. Just don't have the time to mess around with it. Glad to see that the Goldfinger is up to par. Most of the time I'm not much for scope/gun combos as they usually don't pair them up right. But this combo looked to be a decent scope and gun. Only thing I am concerned about now is the rings. It comes with Beeman 5030M rings, do these scoot around or will I need a scope stop? Anyway best of luck to ya, keep poppin those squirrels. Love them fried! Ask me for my fried squirrel recipe on day. LOL!


----------



## surfingdwedge

The scope rings have a small notch that come down out the bottom if the rings which fit into a small hole in the rail. There are 3 holes in the rail on the gun that allow you to posistion it differently. This little notch which goes into the hole eliminates sliding completely. I really think the ghillie suit helps. Its easy to make. Get a jacket or Camoflauge jacket and sew 1inx1in jute netting onto it. Then buy burlap and cut them around 3 inches wide and 6-15 inches long. Vary the lenths. After that litterally beat the crap out of the strips of burlap. Slam em against the ground, wall, drag them in the dirt, etc. until they get nice and frayed. Then tie them onto the jute. I put most of mine on the back of my neck, back, arms and legs and just a small layer on my front side since i usually lay prone. After that you can basically just leave it outside for while, just let it sit outside on concrete, wood, dirt whatever. This will eliminate most unnatural odors and give it a nutural odor. After that you can just wash it when needed by just using plain hose water. If its not really WAY TOO DIRTY like it smells very bad or is uncomfortable to wear over pants and a jacket and has like sand and dirt dropping off of it onto your face then dont wash it. Try to minimize washing it. Ive washed mine maybe 5 times over a 1 year period when it got really filthy when stalking. you dont really have to dye it, but i did with mine. I dyed it a olive gren color with some other green discoloration. Its not really neccasarry though for just hunting. The only reason i dyed it was because i play airsoft occasionally and i play as a sniper. I highly recomend making or buying a ghillie suit. It really wil raise the number of kills you will get and will make your hunts more succesful. I also carry around a sock filled with a mixture of sand. dirt and cotton as a firing platform for when im prone. Also if you are using a break barrel you can cock the rifle underneith you ghilie suit so the animal cant see the motion. Having unnatural odors also really helps and having no pinkish flesh or highly visible eyes bearing down on them will make them more comfortable. Also another thing i reccomend is a veil, like a brown or olive green one that you can see through. This way you can look around then when your gonna take a shot just push the scope underneither the veil.

-Jake


----------



## the_rookie

guys i would go with a remington pellet rifle i saw the other one the other day it was 725 fps advertised 177 caliber only 89 bucks good for about 30 yards one of those pumps and comes with a 4 power scope


----------



## sniper_094

Get the powerline 1000 94$ in Tennessee. if ypu do get it set the iron sights to front 8 back 4 , if you go iron


----------



## Remington 7400

To be honest it is hard to beat the Crosman 760 for servicable accuracy, great reliability and they are cheap!

I also like the Benjamin 97 in .22 cal.

Stay away from GAMO, if you want to spend enough money to buy a good Ruger 10/22 you could always look at the RWS line.


----------



## Joe Blow

I own a powerline 1000 that is excellent (to me at least) and very cheap. you can get one at any Wal-mart for a little over 100 dollars. it shoots good and once again is cheap.I just have to disagree on remingtons reply to you about the crosman 760. i also own one of those and there just cheap peices of junk. there made out of solid plastic. the only thing metal on them is the barrel and thats not even well made!!And if you try to kill a squirrel with that junk all it would do is sting him a little. definately not that gun.


----------



## Remington 7400

Well, you probably know more about pellet rifles than I do, I just figured anything that shoots good enough to hit a popcan at 30 yards and can be bought for under 50 dollars is a pretty good deal.


----------



## the_rookie

im sorry to say but ive also got a crossman pumpmaster 760 and it shoots 1 hole at 15 yards and only drops about 4 inches at 30 when sighted in at 20yards i mean it is really balls accurate


----------



## Militant_Tiger

My pumpmaster broke a seal on the first day I had it (with no overpumping), and though decent for plinking was really quite poorly made with unusuable sights and barely had the power to kill a pigeon at 30 feet. I ended up taking the second one apart to see how it functioned and, with no exploded diagram, was unable to assemble.


----------



## the_rookie

> My pumpmaster broke a seal on the first day I had it (with no overpumping), and though decent for plinking was really quite poorly made with unusuable sights and barely had the power to kill a pigeon at 30 feet. I ended up taking the second one apart to see how it functioned and, with no exploded diagram, was unable to assemble.


THE REASONS WHY THIS HAPPEND TO YOU IS STATED BELOW
1. Guns that dont suck ovously dont like you
2. What kind of dumass tries to assemble something like a gun without a mnaual and or a diagram
3. You were aiming wrong and thats why you missed the pigeon
4. The only way your going to get the accuracy out of it is by putting a scope on it
5. And lastly you just plain suck at life


----------



## Militant_Tiger

Its amazing how much people are willing to dance when they dislike you.


----------



## the_rookie

MT how the hell do you not kill a pigeon at 30 feet...thats 10 yards and how you were that close to one without concelment is beyonod me...and even if your rifle is shooting 1 inch groups at that distance hit it in the head


----------



## nutt

rookie...SH1T happens....relax


----------



## the_rookie

But seoriusly how do you get that close to a pigeon without concelment? and why if he knew that a crossman pumpmaster is slow...then why didnt he aim for the head at 10 yards?

edited by mod.

Stop bashing. You can argue with out name calling.


----------



## nutt

lol...i see your point...it just seems like you hate him real bad for something so dumb...maybe hes lying so you like him...haha


----------



## fnash

A question for Stealth!! Or anyone with experience with springer recoil... ARE all springers as harsh as the Chinese springers? Or are there some springers with less recoil than others? Would you have any suggestions as to which springers have the least recoil? I have two Chinese springers, a .177 and .22. I am interested in a 1000 fps rifle as I have nothing in this range. I have a Chrony and the Chinese .177 has a max of 588 fps with a Gamo Magnum 8.5 ( the best from a selection of pellets) and the .22 has a max of 569 fps with a Chinese dome pellet. I would like to have a 1000 fps rifle but don't want it if it is as harsh or worse than what I have. Suggestions would be welcomed..

About the Crosman 760 menitoned above. I find them to be very nice rifles for the price. I have two of them. One is about 20 years old and is all metal, not a problem ever and still Chrony's at 559 fps with 10 pumps. The new 760, mostly plastic, Chrony's at 613 fps. Both are very accurate and fun to shoot as they are very light and easy to hold. I like the clip feature of the new 760. This is also using the Gamo Magnum 8.5 pellet also the best of a selection of pellets that I have.. Thanks for any info forthcoming....


----------



## gray squirrel

I have a RWS it got for $125 and it shoots 1250 fps :strapped: :strapped: :strapped: :sniper: :sniper: :sniper: :beer:


----------



## gentleman4561

i just got a Beeman that can shoot 850 with 22. pellets and 1,000 with 177. you just switch out the barrels its awesome


----------



## Stonegoblet

Let's play nice, now. Shoot the animals, not each other.


----------



## coyote_buster

You can go to walmart and get a Mossberg 22 semi auto with a ten round clip for $98, better than a pellet gun, if you can't use a rimfire in town go to a real forest instead of your back yard.


----------



## gregb544

hey so not worrying about money what would be the best air gun and scope for killing anything up to a squirel or bigger

and what do you think abou fx guns; before this i was thinking about the cyclone

please reply, thanks


----------



## squirrel_assasin

hey stealth you seem to know alot about airguns so i figgured id ask if yhis gun here is good its a Mendoza RM-600 im going to use it for squirrels and rabbits (ground squirrels jack rabbits and cottontails)
thanks for any advice u give :sniper:

http://www.pyramydair.com/p/mendoza-rm- ... ifle.shtml


----------



## nmubowyer

i dont know what they sell for now, but when i bought my ben sheridan it was about 150 and i wouldnt part with that thing for all the tea in china. it gets the job done and then some, i used to shoot at 10 yrds in my basement and put shots in the same hole with open sights, if i were still living in the flatlands and or populus areas that would still be my go to small game rifle, but id put a scope on it


----------



## .22 LR hunter

there is a Gamo Hunter Elite pellet rifle i found this pellet rifle in the S.I.R anuall catlouge it is a damn nice gun it runs at 1200 FPS go on www.SIRmailorder.ca and it should be there or order the catlouge. :beer:


----------



## deerblazer93

go to waly world and get a winchester daisy 1000x for like 110


----------



## .22 LR hunter

how much fps dose it have?


----------



## arun_rules

I have a custom built 22 calibe multi pump gun that shoots 350 foot LBs. It is german made and it cost me a bundle, but I have taken a moose (not kidding) down with it.


----------



## .22 LR hunter

wow thats awsome what modifactions did u make to it?


----------



## BUTCHER45

arun_rules said:


> I have a custom built 22 calibe multi pump gun that shoots 350 foot LBs. It is german made and it cost me a bundle, but I have taken a moose (not kidding) down with it.


 I think that's a typo. The most powerful .25 airgun I know of does around 125FPE and that's a PCP gun.


----------



## smallgamehunter1

Grant said:


> hey, whats the best pellet rifle for under 150 that has a speed of 1,000fps? im gonna put a scope on it. oh yea, and how far can u make a good shot with a scope on a gun that shoots 1000 fps?


well it depends what kind of gun u got and scope


----------



## bigbuck144

the beeman model 1073 is $125.00 dollars at my local store and it shoots .177 pellets at 1000 fps. and it also come with a .22 barrell that shoots .22 pellets at 800 fps.


----------



## jake8958

760 pumpmaster ive killed squirrels and birds at 20 yards :beer:


----------



## darkgael

> hey so not worrying about money what would be the best air gun and scope for killing anything up to a squirel or bigger


Not worried about money?? A Quackenbush custom.
Off the shelf, though, maybe one of the big (9mm - .50 cal) Korean PCP rifles.
I have one that I have posted about before that shoots the same slugs (185-200 grains) that I use in my .45 Auto. It shoots bullets at .457 more accurately, though. Energy-wise. it is about triple even the most powerful .22 air rifle. More power than a .22 rimfire rifle for sure.
But it all comes at way more than $150. Check PyramydAir.com and search under air rifles for Sam Yang and/or Shinsung. 
And they are accurate. I have a red dot on mine.
And they are LOUD.
Pete


----------



## blowgunner62

Cabela's still has this Gamo Hunter 220 for $119

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templ ... ISO-8859-1


----------



## mhawg

Hey guys, I'm new here but an old air gun fan. All I have now is the dreaded $45 Daisy lever pump from Walmart but I don't have any problems with pellets. I purchased 2 boxes of Crossman Copperhead .177 pointed pellets about 20 years ago and still have 1/2 a box left (+/- 100 lead pellets.) At 20-25 yards I have yet to see a squirrel get up and run very far. Most shots at 10-20 yards (10 pumps) are dead bang drop to the ground it's over. If I miss the second shot is a copper BB and, as we all know, sometimes that looks like a knuckle ball swirling downrange. If I have put a drop of Rem oil on the first pellet the BB flies straight most of the time. I popped a squirrel recently at 20 yds. with a BB, hitting him center mass. He dropped, crawled to a tree about 5 ft. away and climbed maybe 10 ft. and fell dead. Lung shot from the look of him. I'm shooting these varmints because they ruin my pecan crop, get in my attic and screw up all my birdfeeders. (why I have birdfeeders in my attic I'll never know :roll Yes, when I was 15 or so I used to hunt squirrels for food and I feel bad sometimes for not dressing them out and saving up 5 or 6 for a nice stew but that's not what this hunt is about. Right now there is a pair in my attic and I have spotted where they are getting in so I want to eliminate them before patching the hole. Plus it's good practice. I have a variable power Tasco scope mounted on the Daisy set to 25 yds. but I can also see the iron sights (OK, the front sight is Hi-Vis) under the scope and at close range (10 yds.) it serves very well. Interestingly, my 82 yr. old father has the stainless barrel version of the same Daisy he uses to keep the squirrels out of his 100 yr. old farm house. We have both commented that a shot from these guns only ****** of the '***** and 'possums but at least they take notice.


----------



## darkgael

This is a very good thread - informative and civilized. 


> Well your brother's .177 might move faster, but it is shot placement and energy transfer that are most important in airgun hunting.


+1 about that. It's the best piece of advice in the thread. Next would be the advice about going with a .22 ( or .20) if the intention is to use the gun for hunting. Heavier pellets hit harder because they carry velocity better. 
Pete


----------



## joe wieland tex

is the rsw 48 modle in .22 caliber a good gun . and what scoupe would you put on it .


----------



## Ambush Hunter

For the price range the original poster mentioned, RWS34 or IZH MP513M are two _decent_ guns. If you can find it used, even better, you can tune it and enjoy the accuracy. 
thanks.


----------



## squirrelhunter

Stealth said:


> In Texas it is illegal to shoot squirrels with airsoft and air rifles. However I believe that rule is kinda leaninat as there are air rifles more powerfull than a .22 caliber long rifle.


Hang on, I'm still rolling on the floor......
OK, so you're telling me that in Texas, where I've heard that everyone owns a firearm, it's illegal to plink rodents with a BB gun? DAMN! I live here in the wonderful police state of Massachusetts, where I can't even buy a real gun. I COULD, but you wouldn't believe what I have to go thru to posess a simple rifle. So I went to the local WalMart and laid out $73 for the latest plastic-stock pellet gun and picked up some Crosman hollow points to take care of the squirrels that molest my bird feeders. Never owned any kind of gun in my life before, real or otherwise. At the close range I'm in I have a deadly squirrel kill ratio, and it's more fun than a tornado in a trailer park plinking at targets in the backyard. Who'd a thunk it?


----------



## squirrelhunter

coyote_buster said:


> You can go to walmart and get a Mossberg 22 semi auto with a ten round clip for $98, better than a pellet gun, if you can't use a rimfire in town go to a real forest instead of your back yard.


NOT IN MY STATE.


----------



## ardorslein

First of all I agree with Jake on the Gamo Hunter series with the wood stock. I don't understand why the Woodstock version is more accurate than most more Expensive Gamos but they are. Using Pda ammo they shoot 1150 fps or so. The Hunter series runs 179.00. 
For the price look at the Crossman quest 1000 xt. They say it shoots 1000 fps more like 800 but using pda ammo you can squeak out a 950 fps. Also the crossman is very accurate. You can get it at Amazon.com 115.00 out the door. 
I think the crossman is the gun your looking for for the price. The crossman is a 10 pump the Hunter is one pump..


----------



## squirrelhunter

A little update. I recently purchased a Crosman Storm XT from WalMart. My last squirrel kill was at about 20 yards halfway up a tree. I put a pointed Crosman lead pellet in his head just behind his right ear by the 40X scope that comes with the rifle and it took the left side of his head CLEAN OFF:


----------



## Splinter

Hey i was wondering if theres some good sights i can put on my beeman air rifle it came with a scope but i don't like it don't know what model it is but his has a muzzle break at the end i know if that makes a difference.


----------



## zzyzx

If I had this limitation I would look at a Tech Force 89 or a Mike Melick tuned air rifle. He imports directly from China and personally checks & tunes each one before sale. Makes it a very good deal. Get whichever in .22 and have enough power to knock down the animals much better than with a .177 pellet. WalMart now carries Crosman Premier Hollow Points (CPHP) for under $7.00 for a tin of 500. Not a bad deal at all.


----------



## blowgunner62

The best you can even hope to get with a 760 is inch groups at ten yards. They are nice for eight-year-old can plinkers but not at all suitable for hunting anything bigger than a frog. They have a smooth bore and are not accurate at all.


----------



## The Phantom

... Crosman Phantom, one of crosman's best. 1000 fps at 125 dollars makes it a perfect rifle. Accuracy is insane with it's small .177 pellets, I sugguest gamo's blue flames, they can knock the head off a squirrel and smash a rabbits skull any day.


----------



## mr.trooper

You resurrected a dead thread so you could plug the Crossman phantom? And your handle is "the phantom"? And you only have one post?

Drive-by :eyeroll:


----------



## zzyzx

Updating this one...

I would go with a Tech Force 89 in .22 cal these days given your price constraints.

One nice rifle. One of the better Chinese rifles made these days.

As for the 1000 fps stuff, just isn't gonna happen for this price. Even the RWS 350 magnum has a problem hitting that speed no matter what they advertise.

Or, go just a bit more and keep it around $200 and go with a RWS 34 panther. The black synthetic stock wears well and feels good in shooting. Just have to smooth the sharp edges with a file or sandpaper so it is easier to handle. Good quality and a good rifle all the way around.

A lot of choices these days.


----------



## esyadam

greetings to all members. i just signed on today, but am far from a newbie to the sport of air guns. to answer which air rifle/pistol to purchase is a big one. i personally own a .50 cal "dragonslayer" pcp down to a daisy "red ryder" 75th .
much of what a buyer should consider is ...what kind of shooting am i going to be doing?. for a "newbie" to the sport... i have nothing bad to say about the beeman line.. i own several...excellent performance {for me} for the buck.crosman is another great one to consider.... amazing advances in the last few years,and another "great bang for the buck". i have a couple gammos,the whisper is doing just fine with over 5000 rounds through it. overall in all my favorite pistol will always be the crosman "american classic" 1077. the ruger "force 1000" is a good workhorse.almost anything by benjamin will serve you well until your grandson gets it, a workhorse for sure.i guess my long winded first post should end with an easy answer.... which one feels good in your hands and fits your budget. after that i assure you , you will want to purchase another and another....i hope i helped answer your question...


----------

